# Fraser River beta?



## Saluki55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Just looking for beta on the Fraser River run from Tabernash to Granby. Plan to R2 it in a Aire Super Puma. Running at 1500 right now which might be dicey?? Was thinking 500-1000 would be a good level. We have R2'd the Lawson run on Clear Creek lots of times, how does it compare to that run? Also, is the Rivers and Creeks description of the put-in through the railyard still valid? Thanks.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

We ran it yesterday. A lot of flat water and wandering through willows, but a few really fun rapids at this level. Definitely not as technical as clear creek. There is one very obvious horizon line that drops a good amount, but seemed to boat pretty easily between a few large boulders. To me it felt like Browns-ish difficulty. 

We ended up putting on at a bridge somewhere above that RR putin, but there is probably a better option out there as we ran into a bridge we had to scuttle around.


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

When you planning on running it? We would love to r2 our super puma along with if the schedule allows

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Want to run it tomorrow, Wed. 5/28? I'm free all day. I prefer to kayak, but will do the raft thing if you want another paddler.... There is one more rafter looking to get on as well. They will chase you off at the rail yard. I think Lawson is harder, but the Fraser has some nice drops.


----------



## Saluki55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info, much appreciated. Was looking to run it on Sunday but may have to delay for other reasons. Will post when we do run it. Any suggestions on put-ins if the rail yard is not an option?


----------



## DanMargaret (Jun 8, 2009)

*Fraser River Access*

Do not use the bridge on Ranch Creek ito access the Fraser river. This is not a public launch site.
It is on private property.
This is the request of the land owner.


----------

